# Post-Hoover Big Walnut Creek



## davins130 (Apr 8, 2008)

I have only ever fished Big walnut within a mile of hoover for saugeye, just wondering what the rest of the creek is like, mainly concerning the portion that crosses under 161 (i live in the apartments right on the creek, i dont want to waste my time fishing if there is nothing in there). Thanks guys


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Find deep water adjacent to swift or swirling water...and cast. You will catch fish, that is an excellent stretch.


----------



## davins130 (Apr 8, 2008)

what am i fishing for, and any bait tips for the creek?? i have only ever fished lakes and large rivers (minus trout fishing) so any suggestions on how to approach it would be great, thanks


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

I catch alot of smallies. Use a brown tube and texas rig it to make it weedless. Use 1/8 oz. bullet weight to keep it on the bottom. You can throw this right into the weeds along the bank and not get hung up. Find a section of the creek that has a rocky bottom. Smallies everywhere!


----------



## davins130 (Apr 8, 2008)

anyone have luck fly fishing this area? I want to learn to flyfish and it seems that this creek may be suitable


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Trust mushi's advice. Good smallies in the 'nut. The 161 area has produced in the past; I bet this season will be no exception.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Alot of eyes are caught along the stone wall south of Morse Rd. when the water is down, I am sure smallies also.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

We used to catch alot of walleyes in that area south of Morse Rd when I was a kid. That was back when they stocked Hoover with walleye many moons ago.... I also caught a Muskie out of that area.... It weighted 14 1/2 lbs... That was just luck tho.. I've heard there are still some Muskies above the Cherrybottom rd. dam. I'm sure you can find saugeyes in there now. Just work all the deeper holes...

Good luck
GarryS


----------



## davins130 (Apr 8, 2008)

tried the creek today...nothing....


----------

